# wierd Owl



## diginit (Jan 18, 2006)

I can't find anything on this one anywhere. Plenty on cobalts. It's Dirty, Clear and ABM.
  Just under 7" tall. Closest discription I've found values at 275.oo. Seems kinda high to me. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey James, I have a listing for an 8" Owl Drug Co, 2 wing owl on mortar and pestle, clear, round, peroxide....$60.   All my other references that list round or cylinders list taller bottles.

 Thats as close as I've seen. The 7" may be rare.


----------



## diginit (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks for the effort Cap.  
   I've found references to 8, 10, 5 3/8, and 4 1/2". I'm curious about this little 3 1/4" tooled one winger also.


----------



## capsoda (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey James, Thats the only low price Owl Drug Co. that was made. They only go for $10 to $12.

 You know , for a bottle you don't see very much any more thats not much. I think I've dug more cobalt than any other color. They also come in milk glass and amber. Sold all of mine but one small cobalt one. That was stupid on my part.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 18, 2006)

"Hooters" are dug in just about any mid '90s and newer privies or dumps. I have dug hundreds of 'em of just about any type. Square, rectangular, round, one wing, two wing, "hippie" owl, "drug crazed" owl, milk glass, cobalt, amber, green...... The green "whiskey" shaped ones seem to draw the most collector interest, followed by the larger size cobalts.

 The little med in your pic is a one winger of the second mold and dates from 1900 to 1910. I'm sure that their bottles were used for a long time, with some specimines of older molds filled and sold later than the bottle type would indicate. This "phenomenon"  has been known to happen with all types of antique bottles.

 Mike


----------



## slimdigger (Jan 19, 2006)

Two similar bottles sold at auction in a lot in 1992 for $55 for the pair. It's old reference but its all I have.


----------



## diginit (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for all the info folks, If it's rare, I guess I'd better get to work on a better display. Owls are interesting bottles. 
  Hey Caldigger2, If you ever get bored, maybe you could post some pics of some owl bottles. Especially the Crazed and Hippie owl. I'd love to see them. I'm near SF. Maybe I'll find one someday.


----------



## tncgal (Jan 24, 2006)

I'd like to see some pictures, too.


----------

